# PARTING OUT HIS MODELS



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL AS PROMISED TO ALL OF THOSE WHO PM ME THIS PAST MONTH AGO ABOUT THE BOX AND OTHER THINGS THAT I HAVE BEEN GETTING RIDD OF FROM THE BASTARD WHO FUCKED ME AND MY FAMILY OVER!!! SO HERE'S YOUR CHANCE TO GET WHAT YOU WANT OUT OF THE BOX! A FEW $$(SHIPPING) WILL GET YOU WHAT YOU WANT! I WILL BE POSTING IT HERE ON THIS THREAD SOON AND THE ONES WHO PMED ME FIRST WILL BE NOTIFIED FIRST ON THE TIME I WILL BE POSTING THE PICTURES UP! I WILL SEND IT OUT TO YOU WHEN YOU SEND OU TTHE SHIPPING COST ON THE ITEMS SO REMEMBER WHAT I SAID YOU PAY THE SHIPPING AND IT'S YOURS! PAY BACK ON THIS FUCKERS THINGS WILL HELP ME PUT THIS BULLSHIT IN THE PAST! FUCK ME? NO, FUCK YOU MANUEL DE JESUS ORTIZ!! DEATH IS ONLY THE BEGINING FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY PUTO!! STEEL OTHER PEOPLE MODEL FROM SHOWS, I DON'T THINK SO!! AND I HOPE SOMEONE ELSE FIND THIS PUTO BEFORE I DO!! I WILL NOT REST UNTILL I SEE FOR MY SELF THIS PUTO IN THREE TRASH BAGGS


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 I want some!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SOON BRO!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Aw damn


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

1:24/5 scale?? ill be watchin for what you got :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

OOH I REMEMBER THE MOTHER LODE......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Don't forget about me!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i dont remeber


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that guy he told us about that slept with his wife and stole his and other folks'models!?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DONT FORGET ME ! MEMEBRS WE TALKED IN PMS ! I'LL PAY SHIPPING LIKE WE AGREED!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 3 2008, 04:49 PM~9598354
> *WELL AS PROMISED TO ALL OF THOSE WHO PM ME THIS PAST MONTH AGO ABOUT THE BOX AND OTHER THINGS THAT I HAVE BEEN GETTING RIDD OF FROM THE BASTARD WHO FUCKED ME AND MY FAMILY OVER!!! SO HERE'S YOUR CHANCE TO GET WHAT YOU WANT OUT OF THE BOX! A FEW $$(SHIPPING) WILL GET YOU WHAT YOU WANT! I WILL BE POSTING IT HERE ON THIS THREAD SOON AND THE ONES WHO PMED ME FIRST WILL BE NOTIFIED FIRST ON THE TIME I WILL BE POSTING THE PICTURES UP! I WILL SEND IT OUT TO YOU WHEN YOU SEND OU TTHE SHIPPING COST ON THE ITEMS SO REMEMBER WHAT I SAID YOU PAY THE SHIPPING AND IT'S YOURS! PAY BACK ON THIS FUCKERS THINGS WILL HELP ME PUT THIS BULLSHIT IN THE PAST! FUCK ME? NO, FUCK YOU MANUEL DE JESUS ORTIZ!! DEATH IS ONLY THE BEGINING FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY PUTO!! STEEL OTHER PEOPLE MODEL FROM SHOWS, I DON'T THINK SO!! AND I HOPE SOMEONE ELSE  FIND THIS PUTO BEFORE I DO!! I WILL NOT REST UNTILL I SEE FOR MY SELF THIS PUTO IN THREE TRASH BAGGS
> *


ill provide the trash bags.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I HAVE PAYPAL...... NOT THAT I REMEMBERED WHAT IT WAS I WANTED.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im interested in any mopar (dodge,plymouth,chrysler) stuff you got :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

hit me up too, I'll pay shippin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

say bro can i get in on this too? il pay the shippin if you got any 1/24 1/25 models


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2008, 05:19 PM~9598636
> *i dont remeber
> *


i can handle paying some shipping :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I remeber the mother load and the whole story to go with it from the other site we used to be on
if u got anything I like u can count me in


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MR 1/16TH ! 

HEY BRO WHEN YOU POST THIS UP FOR GRABS ! 


IF HEARSE DRIVER LETS ME TAKE FRIST PICK I PAY HIS SHIPPING AND YOU CAN SEND IT ALL AT ONCE TO MY PLACE AND I'LL TAKE IT TO HIM ! 

IS THAT COOL HEARSE ? SAME WITH BIGG C ! 

_*I'LL PAY FOR THE KC M.C.B.A. MEMBERS IF THEY CHOSE ANYTHING YOU SHARE ! *_


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

mins great in 2008

lolololol


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0
> [/quote
> 
> wow that nice mini


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2008, 06:45 PM~9599825
> *MR  1/16TH  !
> 
> HEY  BRO  WHEN YOU    POST  THIS  UP  FOR  GRABS  !
> ...


 :yes: even though yore gonna get all the cool shit ......


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 3 2008, 02:49 PM~9598354
> *WELL AS PROMISED TO ALL OF THOSE WHO PM ME THIS PAST MONTH AGO ABOUT THE BOX AND OTHER THINGS THAT I HAVE BEEN GETTING RIDD OF FROM THE BASTARD WHO FUCKED ME AND MY FAMILY OVER!!! SO HERE'S YOUR CHANCE TO GET WHAT YOU WANT OUT OF THE BOX! A FEW $$(SHIPPING) WILL GET YOU WHAT YOU WANT! I WILL BE POSTING IT HERE ON THIS THREAD SOON AND THE ONES WHO PMED ME FIRST WILL BE NOTIFIED FIRST ON THE TIME I WILL BE POSTING THE PICTURES UP! I WILL SEND IT OUT TO YOU WHEN YOU SEND OU TTHE SHIPPING COST ON THE ITEMS SO REMEMBER WHAT I SAID YOU PAY THE SHIPPING AND IT'S YOURS! PAY BACK ON THIS FUCKERS THINGS WILL HELP ME PUT THIS BULLSHIT IN THE PAST! FUCK ME? NO, FUCK YOU MANUEL DE JESUS ORTIZ!! DEATH IS ONLY THE BEGINING FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY PUTO!! STEEL OTHER PEOPLE MODEL FROM SHOWS, I DON'T THINK SO!! AND I HOPE SOMEONE ELSE  FIND THIS PUTO BEFORE I DO!! I WILL NOT REST UNTILL I SEE FOR MY SELF THIS PUTO IN THREE TRASH BAGGS
> *


WOW, I CAN'T BELEIVE THAT YOU GUYS ARE ONLY INTERESTED IN THE STUFF MR. 1/16TH HAS TO GIVE AWAY.

MR. 1/16TH PLEASE PM ME SO I CAN TALK TO YOU ABOUT WHAT CAN HAPPEN FOR YOU POSTING SOMETHING LIKE THIS ON HERE. BE THE BETTER MAN AND LET IT GO. THERE'S MORE TO LIFE THAN JUST GOING AFTER ONE MAN. YOU WILL WIN IN THE END. ALL THE ITEMS THIS GUYS HAS TAKEN FROM YOU CAN BE REPLACED. YOUR FREEDOM CAN NOT. BELEIVE IT OR NOT THIS WORLD IS FULL OF GREAT THINGS. I'M GLAD I WENT IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION WHEN I CHOOSE TO GET OUT OF MY GANG. MOST OF MY FRIENDS ARE DEAD OR IN JAIL FOR LIFE. THAT MAKES ME THE BETTER MAN OF MAKING THAT CHOICE. PLEASE MAKE THE RIGHT CHOICE IN LIFE AND LET IT GO. FUCK ALL THE MATERIAL SHIT YOU HAVE OF THIS GUY AND BURN IT. SEE IT BURN AND WATCH HIM BURN WITH IT AND LET IT GO. PM ME YOUR NUMBER SO WE CAN TALK. I'M HERE FOR YOU HOMIE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BETO HE IS A MODEL BUILDER THAT DONT WANT TO SEE STUFF SOMEONE COULD USE GET TRASHED ! 



HE OFFERED TO US TO USE NOT TO MAKE MONEY ! MR.1/16TH AND I TALKED A A FEW MONTHS OVER ABOUT THIS ! AND HIS REASON TO DO THIS WAS TO SHARE WITH THE ONES THAT ARE TURE MODLERS ! THE STUFF THIS GUY HAD SHOULDN'T GO TO WASTE ! EVEN IF THIS DUDE WAY WAS NOTHING BUT WRONG MR 1/16TH HAS TURN IT INTO GOOD BY HELPING US OUT ! 

I'M NOT TO GREEDY BUT WHEN SOMEONE OFFERS MY A BOX OF  KITS FOR SHIPPING COST YOU KNOW I WOULD JUMP ON IT AND SO WOULD YOU ! HELL ANY REAL BUILDER WOULD ! CAUSE I SEE 1 MANS TRASH AND BURDEN AS ANOTHER MANS TRIUMPH ! 

MR 1/16TH SHARE THAT SHIT ! I AM READY TO TAKE FRIST PICK ! 

MAYBE YOU COULD SET UP NAMES AND DRAW OUT AT RANDOM LIKE A LOTTERY ! 


AND MAYBE SET A LIMIT AS TO HOW MANY A PERSON CAN CHOSE ! WHAT DONT GET PICKED YOU COULD AUCTION OFF AS A LOT ! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im still interested in any mopar kits if he has any :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BETO HE IS A MODEL BUILDER THAT DONT WANT TO SEE STUFF SOMEONE COULD USE GET TRASHED ! 

I SAY TRASH ALL THAT SHIT. BURN IT. DO YOU WANT SOMETHING THAT BELONG TO SOMEONE THAT FUCKED YOUR HOMIE OVER? I KNOW I DON'T.


HE OFFERED TO US TO USE NOT TO MAKE MONEY ! MR.1/16TH AND I TALKED A A FEW MONTHS OVER ABOUT THIS ! AND HIS REASON TO DO THIS WAS TO SHARE WITH THE ONES THAT ARE TURE MODLERS ! THE STUFF THIS GUY HAD SHOULDN'T GO TO WASTE ! EVEN IF THIS DUDE WAY WAS NOTHING BUT WRONG MR 1/16TH HAS TURN IT INTO GOOD BY HELPING US OUT !

I THINK HE SHOULD BURN IT AND SEE IT BURN RATHER THAN KNOWING SOME OF YOU GUYS STILL HAVE THIS GUYS STUFF. PUT YOURSELF IN HIS SHOES. I WOULD RATHER BURN THE SHIT THAN KNOW THAT HIS STUFF IS STILL OUT THERE. IF THE SITUTION WAS DIFFERENT I CAN UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I SAY THE BIGGEST INSAULT WOULD BE TO FARM HIS SHIT OUT AND WATCH OTHERS BUILD SHIT FOR FREE THAT HE HAD TO HUNT AND PAY FOR ! 

BURING IT WOULD DO NOTHING BUT PUT A BLACK MARK ON HIS DRIVE WAY !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im not going to get in it , but why burn it/ step onit/ put it in the dumpster? pointless waste, maybe he gets satisfaction out of spreading the dudes shit all over the country , i know i would,....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 3 2008, 03:49 PM~9598354
> *WELL AS PROMISED TO ALL OF THOSE WHO PM ME THIS PAST MONTH AGO ABOUT THE BOX AND OTHER THINGS THAT I HAVE BEEN GETTING RIDD OF FROM THE BASTARD WHO FUCKED ME AND MY FAMILY OVER!!! SO HERE'S YOUR CHANCE TO GET WHAT YOU WANT OUT OF THE BOX! A FEW $$(SHIPPING) WILL GET YOU WHAT YOU WANT! I WILL BE POSTING IT HERE ON THIS THREAD SOON AND THE ONES WHO PMED ME FIRST WILL BE NOTIFIED FIRST ON THE TIME I WILL BE POSTING THE PICTURES UP! I WILL SEND IT OUT TO YOU WHEN YOU SEND OU TTHE SHIPPING COST ON THE ITEMS SO REMEMBER WHAT I SAID YOU PAY THE SHIPPING AND IT'S YOURS! PAY BACK ON THIS FUCKERS THINGS WILL HELP ME PUT THIS BULLSHIT IN THE PAST! FUCK ME? NO, FUCK YOU MANUEL DE JESUS ORTIZ!! DEATH IS ONLY THE BEGINING FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY PUTO!! STEEL OTHER PEOPLE MODEL FROM SHOWS, I DON'T THINK SO!! AND I HOPE SOMEONE ELSE  FIND THIS PUTO BEFORE I DO!! I WILL NOT REST UNTILL I SEE FOR MY SELF THIS PUTO IN THREE TRASH BAGGS
> *


FIRST OF ALL THIS SHIT SHOULDENT BE PUT OUT ON HERE HOMIE. SECOND OF ALL I THOUGHT THIS SHIT WAS OVER WITH YEAR'S AGO, AND YOU WHERE WELL PASSED IT. THIRD I ASKED YOU FOR ALL THAT SHIT AND YOU TOLD ME YOU GOT RID OF IT ALL YEAR'S AGO. HHHMMMMM. OH WELL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

oh shit looks like biggs gets frist pick!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 3 2008, 03:51 PM~9599890
> *mins great in 2008
> 
> lolololol
> *


he's still in *mini claus *mode.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: don't worry everyone! i am doing this finally to put it out to the pasture! it's been over for the longest time but i promised to do the right thing with the items in question. biggs did get the first pick and i already took care of what i found in the smaller box but still he is my BIG BRO and my mentor. but everything else will be spread out to the community of builders and i know you all will do amazing things with them and as for what i said in the frist post is the last of the hate that was in my soul! i have my GOD and Family and my Duaghter to keep me Alive! i am the winner because have moved up and i am the bigger man for spreading the love with all of you. who ever get's anything from this box i have one thing to say, ENJOY IT! what happened to me is a Learning experiance and should be for everyone else. Kits are sometimes hard to come by and it would be a tragady to loose kits that some else could build. so i don't want money for any of them but the shipping it to you and start the new year with new kits to do just that! i am a better man for sharing that distroying. May GOD bless all of you for your interest and concerns and for my big bro BIGGS for the Deep Talk he gave me a long time ago and i live by it Bro....... this is the end and once they are all gone, It is OVER :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 3 2008, 06:35 PM~9599742
> *I remeber the mother load and the whole story to go with it from the other site we used to be on
> if u got anything I like u can count me in
> *



me too.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

how can i get in on this :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

it easy everyone! when i post it just claim it and i'll pm you and give you the po box to send it to. it is around $6 to $9 buck to ship it out. that's all first come first getz


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 3 2008, 11:10 PM~9602678
> * it easy everyone! when i post it just claim it and i'll pm you and give you the po box to send it to. it is around $6 to $9 buck to ship it out. that's all first come first getz
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

How come I have no clue what this entire post is about??

I'm lost.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

me too homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 3 2008, 11:17 PM~9602759
> *How come I have no clue what this entire post is about??
> 
> I'm lost.
> *




dudes giving away a bunch of model shit. You pay shipping if your the 1st to ask for something.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, i will post up all the items and the first person to post a add to the thread on what kit or parts three or what ever they see getz it! so please take what you need and let someone else get in on this too. i'll pm the person who get's thier post up first with my PO box info. no [email protected]#%!  the 08 is great for the forum


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 3 2008, 11:22 PM~9602819
> * yes, i will post up all the items and the first person to post a add to the thread getz it and i'll pm the person who get's thier post up first with my PO box info. no [email protected]#%!   the 08 is great for the forum
> *


Crappy thing is you're gonna have some of the guys on here that spend all their time talking about building and no time building just sitting and waiting for all the stuff....but like you said, first come first serve.....

Good luck everyone....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 4 2008, 12:23 AM~9602841
> *Crappy thing is you're gonna have some of the guys on here that spend all their time talking about building and no time building just sitting and waiting for all the stuff....but like you said, first come first serve.....
> 
> Good luck everyone....
> *



:uh: I KNOW HUH!?!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 3 2008, 10:26 PM~9602869
> *:uh: I KNOW HUH!?!! :biggrin:
> *


WHY NOT DONATE IT TO A YOUTH CENTER OR SOMEWHERE THAT WILL HELP THE YOUTH OUT. BUILDING WILL AT LEAST HELP A FEW KIDS STAY OFF THE STREETS. I DONATE MODELS TO NIEGHBORHOOD KIDS AND IT KEEPS THEM OFF THE STREETS. MY 2 CENTS AGAIN.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 4 2008, 12:30 AM~9602916
> *WHY NOT DONATE IT TO A YOUTH CENTER OR SOMEWHERE THAT WILL HELP THE YOUTH OUT. BUILDING WILL AT LEAST HELP A FEW KIDS STAY OFF THE STREETS. I DONATE MODELS TO NIEGHBORHOOD KIDS AND IT KEEPS THEM OFF THE STREETS. MY 2 CENTS AGAIN.
> *


good idea big homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 3 2008, 11:30 PM~9602916
> *WHY NOT DONATE IT TO A YOUTH CENTER OR SOMEWHERE THAT WILL HELP THE YOUTH OUT. BUILDING WILL AT LEAST HELP A FEW KIDS STAY OFF THE STREETS. I DONATE MODELS TO NIEGHBORHOOD KIDS AND IT KEEPS THEM OFF THE STREETS. MY 2 CENTS AGAIN.
> *


Or Better yet do a build off and give the parts out as prizes based on a poll where we pick the winner.......


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 4 2008, 12:32 AM~9602942
> *Or Better yet do a build off and give the parts out as prizes based on a poll where we pick the winner.......
> *


 sounds good bro but i really want this kits gone  good nite to all for now and i'll give you all a time when it will be  i'm thinking on the weekend to make it fair for everyone to join in on it ok. let me get the box out of the house and i'll post the pixs  good nite :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 3 2008, 11:30 PM~9602916
> *WHY NOT DONATE IT TO A YOUTH CENTER OR SOMEWHERE THAT WILL HELP THE YOUTH OUT. BUILDING WILL AT LEAST HELP A FEW KIDS STAY OFF THE STREETS. I DONATE MODELS TO NIEGHBORHOOD KIDS AND IT KEEPS THEM OFF THE STREETS. MY 2 CENTS AGAIN.
> *



we need to stay off the streets aswell. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: you all have commendable ideas and yes i did do that the first few days of the "bullshit" and went to the local Boys and Girls club and donated a trunk filled to them and shirts and pants to the goodwill as well! dj and computer crap to my big bro mike and to all of you the rest of the kits that are left that i found in my old shop i use to have at the house.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:0 Do whatever makes you happy homie. I'm not gonna lie, shit if your giving it away (just pay s/h), I want in on it! I'll be watching for the post. Maybe you should make like "pick a #" for a prize kind of give away!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:uh: I KNOW HUH!?!  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

_*LETS DO THIS ! AND STOP BITCHING ! PICK WHAT YOU WANT WHEN ITS YOUR TURN ! *_


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:werd: my paypal is waiting......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*average kit shipping cost is around 7.00 per kit ! *</span>

if he does this for us be ready to pay !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2008, 12:52 AM~9603132
> *LETS  DO THIS  !  AND  STOP  BITCHING  !  PICK  WHAT YOU  WANT  WHEN ITS  YOUR  TURN !
> *



well said! i'm not trying to make money off of what happend to me but let all of you get something for nothing but just posting your pick of what is in your sights! lets not get greedy but let you all benifit from this.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 4 2008, 12:55 AM~9603151
> *:werd: my paypal is waiting......
> *


Hearse if things work out its my treat !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2008, 12:57 AM~9603164
> *average   kit   shipping    cost   is   around  7.00   per  kit !  </span>
> 
> if  he  does  this  for   us    be   ready    to  pay   !
> *


sweet! and thanks :biggrin: for the reply on what the shipping should be around!  I thank you for that :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lets do this ! I am ready !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 4 2008, 12:59 AM~9603180
> *sweet! and thanks :biggrin:  for the reply on what the shipping should be around!   I thank you for that :biggrin:
> *


Just making sure you get what right ! Hate to see do this and ask for 5.00 shipping get to po office and have to come out of pocket !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2008, 01:57 AM~9603164
> *average  kit  shipping    cost  is  around  7.00  per  kit !  </span>
> 
> if  he  does  this  for  us    be  ready    to  pay  !
> *


well that blows. it was what..$4.60?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2008, 11:58 PM~9603174
> *Hearse  if  things  work out  its  my  treat !
> *


i will hold you to that.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin vultures..... :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 11:13 PM~9603309
> *fukkin vultures.....  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 01:13 AM~9603309
> *fukkin vultures.....  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

DAAAAAM 4 PAGE'S ALREADY.


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

what happend w/ this guy ?did i miss something? SPLAIN!!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 3 2008, 10:23 PM~9603748
> *what happend w/ this guy ?did i miss something? SPLAIN!!!!
> *



don't u guys worry bout it... its done and he's ready to move on..... LET HIM


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 12:13 AM~9603309
> *fukkin vultures.....  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: ...i agree with you and betocustoms ... give them to someone that can put them to a good use... make a diffrence in there lives ... give them to a kid that never picked up a model in his life ...most of us already have our plates full .... and still want more ......shame on us .... MR 1/16 there yours to do what you want to do with them ...just my 2 cents


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i still want in on it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hno: hno:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey 1/16th, I'll take care of it Homie. It's me David, just call me up and I'll go to your house and pick it all up since we're right here in the same neighborhood. Besides some of those are probably kits I sold him when I used to sell you guys models. This way you don't have to wait for these guys to send you money and then pack em up and then go to the post office and send them out. I'll take care of it all at once, today, call me up Homie.






























Just kidding Vatos, I got more models than I'll ever build. Matter of fact I plan on giving away a few kits this year too, but I'm gonna make you guys work for them. 
Orale! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 4 2008, 12:27 PM~9605866
> *Hey 1/16th, I'll take care of it Homie. It's me David, just call me up and I'll go to your house and pick it all up since we're right here in the same neighborhood. Besides some of those are probably kits I sold him when I used to sell you guys models.  This way you don't have to wait for these guys to send you money and then pack em up and then go to the post office and send them out. I'll take care of it all at once, today, call me up Homie.
> Just kidding Vatos, I got more models than I'll ever build. Matter of fact I plan on giving away a few kits this year too, but I'm gonna make you guys work for them.
> Orale!  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 11:13 PM~9603309
> *fukkin vultures.....  :uh:  :uh:
> *


no shit huh :biggrin:


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

mr. 1/16th i feel you bro , wish you the best homie !Fo real !


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: Thank you all for your comments and request! i am currently shooting the pics for the GIVE AWAY! so in conciderration to all your request i have desided to post the first pics of many on 1-6-08 this sunday evenning at 8pm to be far with every one  it will go like this, first pics of the part trees and man thier are a shit load of them but since i don't build 1/24 and 25th scales, i will put them in bunches "AS IS ON EVERYTHING" thier are a lot of them and chrome parts on tree as well. so once the pic is posted you have to look fast and post up your want and the first one who gets in in gets it. i'll pm you with my P.O.box :biggrin: only send the postage cost $7.00 and i'll put the change back to you aswell  then the misc parts and then the kits and their are only about 6 complete and one that is missing the body and pan but the rest of the items are thier, some model that are WAITING to be rebuild in to a show piece.a few diecast 2 complete and one that is missing the front wheels. so be ready for the pics and the items to fly!! i will see you on sunday at 8 pm san diego time(pacific time) :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

do it now


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

THAT IS WHAT CENTRAL?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 5 2008, 11:43 PM~9618009
> *THAT IS WHAT CENTRAL?
> *


 C'MON :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 5 2008, 10:44 PM~9618023
> *C'MON :biggrin:
> *


I NEED AN EXCUSE NOW.... :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

well i finished them so now i need to finish washing and get ready for work for the next morning  i will see you all on sunday evening to finish this once and for all :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

1 winner per item, or anything goes? :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn it, I gotta work Sunday night!  


I always miss the good stuff on here.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 5 2008, 11:51 PM~9618082
> *1 winner per item, or anything goes? :cheesy:
> *


 first to post getz it!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 5 2008, 10:07 PM~9618209
> *first to post getz it!
> *


stop fucking with the homies dog. u know u ain't got shit homie if u did u already have posted them up ur like that fool that fucked those homies over so stop fucking with them or put up the pics ok  :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2008, 04:26 AM~9619422
> *stop fucking with the homies dog. u know u ain't got shit homie if u did u already have posted them up ur like that fool that fucked those homies over so stop fucking with them or put up the pics  ok    :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


THAT WAS MY IMPRESSION, WHEN THIS WAS FIRST POSTED ... THIS FUCKING SUCKS PART II.... LIKE THEY SAY, IF IT IS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE MOST LIKELY IT IS ?????? THERE IS TOO MUCH TALKING AND NOT ENOUGH PICS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WHILE YOU HOMIES ARE WAITING FOR HOMIE TO PUT PICS UP YOU SHOULD CHECK OUT MY WINTER SALE, MORE ITEMS WILL BE LISTED LATER.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=383772&st=0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 04:13 AM~9619461
> *THAT WAS MY IMPRESSION,  WHEN THIS WAS FIRST POSTED ... THIS FUCKING SUCKS PART II.... LIKE THEY SAY,  IF IT IS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE MOST LIKELY IT IS ??????  THERE IS TOO MUCH TALKING AND NOT ENOUGH PICS
> *


I KNOW HUH  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 6 2008, 04:19 AM~9619465
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>I KNOW HUH :biggrin:*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 























































:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=383772&st=0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 04:53 AM~9619536
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=383772&st=0
> 
> *


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 05:13 AM~9619461
> *THAT WAS MY IMPRESSION,  WHEN THIS WAS FIRST POSTED ... THIS FUCKING SUCKS PART II.... LIKE THEY SAY,  IF IT IS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE MOST LIKELY IT IS ??????  THERE IS TOO MUCH TALKING AND NOT ENOUGH PICS
> *


You don't know what's going on here, so STFU!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

this sounds like fun ill be here at 11pm my time


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 6 2008, 07:54 AM~9619820
> *You don't know what's going on here, so STFU!
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 6 2008, 09:26 AM~9619885
> *this sounds like fun ill be here at 11pm my time
> *


im in central timezone, ill be here bout 1 am my time


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

im not a m.c.b.a member ( yet ) :biggrin: j/k.............. but if this is still goin on, i dont wanna know a past or anything about it, but if i can get a kit or two to build for shipping cost, count me in! i dont care what it is, ill make something out of it!


just my 2 cents. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

6hours


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

2 hrs left and they will be posted like i said! i don't have time in my life to f$#k around with any of you and your valuable time by trying to f#*k around and not post anything! i'm not that Pendejo Ashten Puto on Punked! this is the real deal so don't get ruffed up everyone! i say what i mean, and i mean what i say  i have to finish the info for the post so calmados and it will happen on time :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 06:53 PM~9623610
> *2 hrs left and they will be posted like i said! i don't have time in my life to f$#k around with any of you and your valuable time by trying to f#*k around and not post anything! i'm not that Pendejo Ashten Puto on Punked! this is the real deal so don't get ruffed up everyone! i say what i mean, and i mean what i say   i have to finish the info for the post so calmados and it will happen on time :biggrin:
> *


i took the rest of the night off just for this ....
hno:


*IF YOU CANT PAY , PLEASE DONT WASTE THE MANS TIME , OR THE TIME OF OTHERS WHO HAVE THE ABILITY TO PAY !!!!* 

FIGURED ID THROW THAT OUT THERE CAUSE MINIDREAMS AINT HERE TO PUT THE WORDS OF WISDOM OUT......


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: ok everyone, their are a 25 items that will be posted at 8pm. so stay tuned! i will start by posting a smile or two then it will fly from thier. Remember the first to post a reply on the pic will get it and everything is "AS IS" you just pay the postage and i'll send it to you and if thier s change on the$7.00 left i will send it back to you aswell.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im ready mudda fukas


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NEW TOPIC OR HERE?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

[/quote]
i'm not that Pendejo Ashten Puto 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that is friggin funny lmao

this is going to interesting to watch tonight as an innocent bystander


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i think everyone is ready i got a ton of inspirations thats just boiling over right now


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lets do this


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 08:02 PM~9623689
> *i took the rest of the night off just for this ....
> hno:
> IF YOU CANT PAY , PLEASE DONT WASTE THE MANS TIME , OR THE TIME OF OTHERS WHO HAVE THE ABILITY TO PAY !!!!
> ...


Thank you homie!!  i almost ready


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

this will be fun


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THIS IS A SPECIAL SHOUT OUT FOR "BETOSCUSTOMS" THANK YOU FOR THE PM BETO! YOU ARE A KOOL VATO!!  AND EVERYONE DON'T FOR GET TO HIT HIM UP FOR THOSE SWEET DEALS ON THOSE KITS AT "BETOSCSUTOMS"


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: dubelduces, mademan, 8-Ball, Mr.1/16th, spikekid999, 93FULLSIZE, julian blea, Laidframe, YAYOS64, phat97yukon


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

looks like its gonna be a rough day at work tomorrow. i GOTTA stay up for this....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 09:16 PM~9623837
> *:biggrin:  THIS IS A SPECIAL SHOUT OUT FOR "BETOSCUSTOMS" THANK YOU FOR THE PM BETO! YOU ARE A KOOL  VATO!!   AND EVERYONE DON'T FOR GET TO HIT HIM UP FOR THOSE SWEET DEALS ON THOSE KITS AT "BETOSCSUTOMS"
> *


already did his $going out tomarrow


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 08:19 PM~9623864
> *already did his $going out tomarrow
> *


and im plannin on it b4 the middle of the week....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDAAAAAMMMMMM! IT'S GOING TO BE FUN!! I'M LOOKING THROUGH MY STUFF TO SEE IF I MISSED ANYTHING! I WAS COUNTING DOWN THE HOURS AT WORK TOO! THIS IS THE END OF THE 07 AND THE REST OF THE BEST OF O8 TILL THE DAY GOD CALLS ME HOME! JUST ONE THING, SHOW ME A POST WHEN YOU BUILD WHAT EVER YOU GET ! :biggrin: IT WILL BE MY BIGGEST VICTORY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i am hittin him up on tuesday


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

man there sure is a lot of fam on this joint


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

yep


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 6 2008, 09:27 PM~9623947
> *yep
> *


looks like the main screen to pic a topic all these fam on here


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: DA_SQUID, MKD904, dade county, 93FULLSIZE, mademan, southside groovin, 1ofaknd, Pokey, lowridermodels, 8-Ball, Linc, Mr.1/16th :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

low4oshow ****** lets goooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! take all and leave nothing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hell ya


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looks like its low4oshow vs mcba


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

fool.... :biggrin: dont forget CMBI!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks like you need to stop posting stupid shit before neither of you can reply anymore :uh:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2008, 09:33 PM~9624030
> *looks like you need to stop posting stupid shit before neither of you can reply anymore  :uh:
> *


we just haveing fun master homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just to make sure, it starts at 8pm California time ( Pacific ) right.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 09:35 PM~9624043
> *we just haveing fun master homie
> *


give it a rest, go whore somewhere else


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2008, 09:36 PM~9624049
> *give it a rest, go whore somewhere else
> *


ok


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2008, 09:36 PM~9624049
> *give it a rest, go whore somewhere else
> *


better yet go work on somethin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 6 2008, 07:32 PM~9624012
> *looks like its low4oshow  vs mcba
> *


MR BIGGS VS dubelduces.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its on lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2008, 08:35 PM~9624045
> *Just to make sure, it starts at 8pm California time ( Pacific ) right.
> *


yup-yup!! it's 6:40 pm here in san diego :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2008, 09:40 PM~9624099
> *MR BIGGS  VS dubelduces.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dam


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 09:40 PM~9624097
> *better yet go work on somethin :biggrin:
> *


not funny


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 09:41 PM~9624109
> *yup-yup!! it's 6:40 pm here in san diego :biggrin:
> *


its 8:45 here in wisconsin


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 09:45 PM~9624147
> *its 8:45 here in wisconsin
> *


9:45 here in the m i a


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

One last thing.....do we reply to this forum or do we pm you personally....

Please let me know...

Thanks....I'll be back at 8pm


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

and r u statin a new thread or just keepin it all in here cause inquiring minds would like to kno


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2008, 07:50 PM~9624206
> *One last thing.....do we reply to this forum or do we pm you personally....
> 
> Please let me know...
> ...


i was wondering the same thing. also... is it 1 lot per person?

the clock on LIL says 7:51, so that means nothing right? its 6:50ish your time, so it starts at 8:00 your time mr1/16th?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya it starts at 8 pm mr1/16ths time. 

and im sure he'll post it in here and we reply here


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 UP DATE! I FOUND AN OTHER BAGG OF GOODIES SO THE COUNT OF ITEMS IS



"26" ITEMS NOW AND STILL LOOKING


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sweet


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

so any1 got a wish list? im lookin for 1 thing in particular....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what u looking for


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

62 chrome. im sure chances r slim but if i find anything else i need, then ill try to get it. but thats my main thing...


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

C'MON ALREADY!!!!!! hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

29 mynuts remaining


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

13


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

10 IN TEXAS


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 6 2008, 10:48 PM~9624829
> *10 IN TEXAS
> *


same here in m i a


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 09:49 PM~9624844
> *same here in m i a
> *


 hno:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 6 2008, 09:50 PM~9624857
> *hno:
> *


X2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 6 2008, 10:50 PM~9624857
> *hno:
> *


x2


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

:banghead: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

7 MORE MINUTES....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

OCHO MINUTOS :biggrin:


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

QUIT TAUINTING :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Jan 6 2008, 10:54 PM~9624910
> *QUIT TAUINTING :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

look how many are on this topic lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 MY ALARM JUST WENT OFF SO I'M STARTING TO GET THE FIRST POST READY!! THIER ARE 30+ PEOPLE READY TO GO!! I AM HONORD TO SEE YOU ALL UP IN THIS THREAD SO LETS GET TO POSTING IN 2 MINUTES!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

CRUNCH TIME


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

10pm!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

REMEMEBER EVERYONE "AS IS"   

THE THE POSTING BEGGIN     

EVERY TWO MINUTES I'LL POST UP A NEW ONE TILL FINISHED  

HERE IS THE FIRST ONE :biggrin: 

3' N 1 LOWRIDER TRUCK


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

redy to rock


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

10pm!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 09:01 PM~9624984
> *   REMEMEBER EVERYONE "AS IS"
> 
> THE THE POSTING BEGGIN
> ...


DO we post here or in pm


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2008, 11:02 PM~9624996
> *DO we post here or in pm
> *


i'd say post here, so everyone knows who got what, and he won't get 25 pms about the same item.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HERE! NOT PM..........


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll take the truck then !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 09:03 PM~9625011
> *HERE! NOT PM..........
> *


Then I was first :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Is there a limit....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 6 2008, 06:02 PM~9624997
> *
> *


change your mind when u actually looked? :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2008, 11:04 PM~9625022
> *Then I was first    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Is there a limit....
> *


stated earlier one per person


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Didn't see that....87 got it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 09:13 PM~9603309
> *fukkin vultures.....  :uh:  :uh:
> *


18 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: MKD904, old low&slo, Modelluver, rollinoldskoo, 8-Ball, mademan, 1ofaknd, CadillacRoyalty, Waco, dade county, Mr.1/16th, 87burb, dubelduces, vengence, Project59, DOPE-SCALEMODELS


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 09:04 PM~9625034
> *change your mind when u actually looked?  :uh:
> *


yep


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
20 Members: rollinoldskoo, southside groovin, Waco, CadillacRoyalty, bigDside, dade county, dubelduces, mademan, old low&slo, MKD904, vengence, Modelluver, phatras, 1ofaknd, Reverend Hearse, Project59, DA_SQUID, Mr.1/16th, 87burb, DOPE-SCALEMODELS


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 6 2008, 10:04 PM~9625021
> *I'll take the truck then !
> *



YOU GOT THE TRUCK


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 10:06 PM~9625060
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 20 Members: rollinoldskoo, southside groovin, Waco, CadillacRoyalty, bigDside, dade county, dubelduces, mademan, old low&slo, MKD904, vengence, Modelluver, phatras, 1ofaknd, Reverend Hearse, Project59, DA_SQUID, Mr.1/16th, 87burb, DOPE-SCALEMODELS
> *


no vulture here, just lookin for sum help on a VERY expensive future project...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet deal, pm me where i send paypal/mo!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 6 2008, 10:07 PM~9625070
> *Sweet deal, pm me where i send paypal/mo!
> *


better yet just post it in here so the ppl who get sumthin already know...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

61 INCOMPLETE BUT A FIXER UPPER REMEMBER POST HERE NOT MY PM


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

its mine


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 11:09 PM~9625090
> *its mine
> *


61 for me


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 09:09 PM~9625090
> *its mine please?
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

64 INCOMPLETE BUT A FIXER UPPER


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

link didnt work for me...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

It's not loading the pic!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gettin worse.....

24 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: rollinoldskoo, 87burb, dade county, mitchapalooza65, mademan, Mr.1/16th, southside groovin, phatras, BiggC, phat97yukon, Project59, Reverend Hearse, DOPE-SCALEMODELS, 1ofaknd, Waco, dubelduces, old low&slo, lowridermodels, 8-Ball, Modelluver, CadillacRoyalty, vengence

feeding frenzy?


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

I WANT IT


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 6 2008, 11:10 PM~9625099
> *
> *


sorry fam please


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 10:09 PM~9625090
> *its mine
> *


 IT'S YOURS AND I'LL LOAD THE PIC TO YOU


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 11:12 PM~9625128
> *IT'S YOURS AND I'LL LOAD THE PIC TO YOU
> *


thank you ill send m/o tomarow


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Jan 6 2008, 10:11 PM~9625117
> *I WANT IT
> *



1964 IS YOURS.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 11:13 PM~9625136
> *thank you ill send m/o tomarow
> *


shit i need yo info pm it please


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-YOU HOMIES HAVE FUN IM A BROKE MOFO.
BUT WHERES MINI? IT SOUNDED LIKE HE WAS THE ONE MOST EXCITED FOR THIS...


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

just watchin... shits crazy.. :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

1958 INCOMPLETE BUT FIXER UPPER TOO


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

mine?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jan 6 2008, 10:16 PM~9625180
> *mine?
> *



YOURS


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

TAN 1964 INCOMPLETE FIXXER UPPER


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i want it


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

kew hit me up on a price and addy to send a m/o


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 10:18 PM~9625214
> *i want it
> *



YOURS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

30 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
27 Members: southside groovin, Modelluver, rollinoldskoo, MKD904, 8-Ball, old low&slo, B1gB0dYr0LLin, Laidframe, dade county, dubelduces, DA_SQUID, DoUgH, spikekid999, DOPE-SCALEMODELS, Project59, bigDside, Reverend Hearse, Mr.1/16th, 87burb, lowridermodels, BiggC, mademan, CadillacRoyalty, phat97yukon, 1ofaknd, phatras, mitchapalooza65


for glue bombs? :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 09:19 PM~9625232
> *30 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 27 Members: southside groovin, Modelluver, rollinoldskoo, MKD904, 8-Ball, old low&slo, B1gB0dYr0LLin, Laidframe, dade county, dubelduces, DA_SQUID, DoUgH, spikekid999, DOPE-SCALEMODELS, Project59, bigDside, Reverend Hearse, Mr.1/16th, 87burb, lowridermodels, BiggC, mademan, CadillacRoyalty, phat97yukon, 1ofaknd, phatras, mitchapalooza65
> for glue bombs?  :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


YEAH....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 10:19 PM~9625232
> *30 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 27 Members: southside groovin, Modelluver, rollinoldskoo</span>, MKD904, 8-Ball, old low&slo, B1gB0dYr0LLin, Laidframe, dade county, dubelduces, DA_SQUID, DoUgH, spikekid999, DOPE-SCALEMODELS, Project59, bigDside, Reverend Hearse, Mr.1/16th, 87burb, lowridermodels, BiggC, mademan, CadillacRoyalty, phat97yukon, 1ofaknd, phatras, mitchapalooza65
> for glue bombs?  :dunno:  :banghead:
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>I guess so!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

IS THE TAN ONE BETTER THAN THE RED ONE ? :uh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 NOT SURE WHAT THIS ONE IS BUT HERE I IS "AS IS"NOT SURE WHAT YEAR OR MODEL


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin+Jan 6 2008, 08:14 PM~9625157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Jan 6 2008, 09:20 PM~9625251
> *IS THE TAN ONE BETTER THAN THE RED ONE ? :uh:
> *


 Come on homie, it's free....just take it......


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah man don't be greedy be thankfull you are getting anything!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:uh: WHAT IS IT? THIS WAS ALL I FOUND FOR IT.


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

I WAS JUST KIDDING BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Jan 6 2008, 10:23 PM~9625300
> *I WAS JUST KIDDING BRO  :biggrin:
> *


 NO PROBLEMO BRO


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 6 2008, 06:20 PM~9625248
> *I guess so!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


watching the show....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

GRAB BAG OF MICS PARTS ECT.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

are u haveing fun rollenoldschool


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

were all gonna overload the servers lol thats me am i first


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 10:25 PM~9625322
> *Hopen the good stuff is at the end!!!  :tongue:  hno:
> *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll take the bed spread..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

shit i could use that 41 truck hood but ill wait....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SAME, NOT SURE WHAT IT IS BUT IT'S FREE SO TAKE IT FOR THE SHIIPING COST


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

so its 1 thing per person or who ever wants it gets it


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WHO EVER WANTS IT GETZ IT.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 11:30 PM~9625390
> *so its 1 thing per person or who ever wants it gets it
> *


From what I understand, first to post gets it.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

1/20TH TRUCK BODY AND FRAME


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

its mine please


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 09:32 PM~9625414
> *1/20TH  TRUCK BODY AND FRAME
> *


 :cheesy: YO


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 10:32 PM~9625419
> *its mine please
> *


 DONE ITZ YOURS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 06:25 PM~9625332
> *GRAB BAG OF MICS PARTS ECT.
> *


chopped up 39 resin sedan huh.... mini could use these parts for the one he just got from twinn thru drnitrus....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 10:33 PM~9625434
> *chopped up 39 resin sedan huh.... mini could use these parts for the one he just got from twinn thru drnitrus....
> *


 DO YOU WANT IT?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hold it for Minidreams homie :biggrin: PLZ!!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

so its 14 from me right ?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 10:33 PM~9625434
> *chopped up 39 resin sedan huh.... mini could use these parts for the one he just got from twinn thru drnitrus....
> *


so claim it for him and send me that 41 hood...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 6 2008, 09:34 PM~9625456
> *Hold it for Minidreams homie  :biggrin:  PLZ!!!!!
> *


X2...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

IT'S HONDA TIME :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 09:35 PM~9625465
> *IT'S HONDA TIME :0
> *


mine


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

MINE...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 11:35 PM~9625465
> *IT'S HONDA TIME :0
> *


Mine please


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 6 2008, 06:34 PM~9625456
> *Hold it for Minidreams homie  :biggrin:  PLZ!!!!!
> *


yea..... could u?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

its mine please


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 10:35 PM~9625463
> *X2...
> *


 DONE!


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Jan 6 2008, 08:35 PM~9625468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 09:35 PM~9625470
> *MINE...
> *


Take it homie.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i'll take the honda


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 11:35 PM~9625475
> *its mine please
> *


this fool trying to buy every single item


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2008, 09:36 PM~9625484
> *Take it homie.
> *


THANKS...


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2008, 08:36 PM~9625490
> *i'll take the honda
> *


2 late


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2008, 11:37 PM~9625499
> *this fool trying to buy every single item
> *


i saved some money for this


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i'm on fuggin dial up...this sucks!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 11:38 PM~9625520
> *i saved some money for this
> *


he already said one thing per person :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lowrider.....1995 called and wants their dial up back...... :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2008, 09:38 PM~9625527
> *he already said one thing per person  :uh:
> *


HE ALSO CHANGED IT TOO....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2008, 10:35 PM~9625468
> *mine
> *


 YOU GOT THE FIRST POST UP SO ITZ YOURS


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2008, 10:38 PM~9625527
> *he already said one thing per person  :uh:
> *


no he didnt he said who wants it gets it sorry ryan


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2008, 08:38 PM~9625523
> *i'm on fuggin dial up...this sucks!
> *


 :uh: save the shippin money and upgrade


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 09:31 PM~9625398
> *:biggrin:  WHO EVER WANTS IT GETZ IT.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2008, 11:38 PM~9625527
> *he already said one thing per person  :uh:
> *


sorry dont think so check a few pages back 8ball had asked that question and got a diffrent answer than the one you just said my bad


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

MY MOUSE JUS WENT CRAZY AND CLOSED THE WINDOW DID I MISS ANYTHING


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

You people arguing and fusing and asking all kinds of wquestions are maken it real hard to see the next item!!!! Can we try to save that till the end of this and just post when we want something????


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

VW BEATTLE

IT'S WHAT WAS SAID FIRST, FIRST POST UP GETZ IT AND I HAVE TO BE TRUE TO WHAT I SAID SO IF NO ONE WANTS SOMETING I POST THEN IT GOS TO THE NEXT PERSON SORRY IF I GOT SIDE TRACKED


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Jan 6 2008, 08:39 PM~9625548
> *:uh: save the shippin money and upgrade
> *



:nono: i live in a small town...they dont have high speed internet out here


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

its mine please


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 6 2008, 10:40 PM~9625576
> *You people arguing and fusing and asking all kinds of wquestions are maken it real hard to see the next item!!!! Can we try to save that till the end of this and just post when we want something????
> *


 LETS GET THROUGH ALL THE ITEMS I HAVE FIRST OK THIER STILL ITEMS STILL TO POST UP.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 10:42 PM~9625610
> *its mine please
> *


 DAM BRO! YOU MUST HAVE PUT A NOS SWITCH ON THE COMPUUTER! IT'S YOURS...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 10:44 PM~9625645
> *DAM BRO! YOU MUST HAVE PUT A NOS SWITCH ON THE COMPUUTER! IT'S YOURS...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

poor photobucket and lil servers..over 5600 views on this thread...lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

RED PORCHE MONOGRAM


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its mine please


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 PM~9625645
> *DAM BRO! YOU MUST HAVE PUT A NOS SWITCH ON THE COMPUUTER! IT'S YOURS...
> *


3 kits is 21 total corect ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE THAT ONE BRO..... PLEASE....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

IN JUST 3 DAYS TO = 5700+ POST :0


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2008, 08:42 PM~9625602
> *:nono: i live in a small town...they dont have high speed internet out here
> *


 :uh: save the shippin and move out j/k


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 PM~9625645
> *DAM BRO! YOU MUST HAVE PUT A NOS SWITCH ON THE COMPUUTER! IT'S YOURS...
> *


i got dial up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 10:46 PM~9625679
> *I WOULD LIKE THAT ONE BRO..... PLEASE....
> *


 TO BE FAR IT'S YOUR AND DON'T WORRY THIER IS STILL MORE WAITING.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 11:48 PM~9625731
> *TO BE FAR IT'S YOUR AND DON'T WORRY THIER IS STILL MORE WAITING.
> *


didnt dubble deuces get it first


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 09:48 PM~9625731
> *TO BE FAR IT'S YOUR AND DON'T WORRY THIER IS STILL MORE WAITING.
> *


THANK YOU SIR , I AM DONE WITH KITS , GOTTA BE FAIR. ILL WAIT FOR THE PARTS....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Jan 6 2008, 08:48 PM~9625712
> *:uh: save the shippin and move out                            j/k
> *


 :twak: why should i move....i own my home...unlike like some lil kids on here still living at home with mommy and daddy


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 11:48 PM~9625721
> *i got dial up  :biggrin:
> *


me 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 10:49 PM~9625744
> *didnt dubble deuces get it first
> *


 I GOT HIM COVERED WITH ALL THE OTHER KITS BUT TO BE FAR I HAVE TO HONOR WHAT IS SAID LET SOMEONE ELSE GET 1 THING AT LEAST.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2008, 09:50 PM~9625749
> *:twak: why should i move....i own my home...unlike like some lil kids on here still living at home with mommy and daddy*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2008, 08:50 PM~9625749
> *:twak: why should i move....i own my home...unlike like some lil kids on here still living at home with mommy and daddy
> *


where in so cal is there no high speed?? just curious cuz I live in the high desert


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

BAY WATCH TRUCK AS IS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

vengence i see you what up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jan 6 2008, 09:54 PM~9625870
> *vengence i see you what up
> *


whassup bro? :biggrin: 

hows it goin? hope ya doin well down there..


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 08:53 PM~9625854
> *BAY WATCH TRUCK  AS IS
> *


mine?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2008, 10:55 PM~9625885
> *mine?
> *


Yours!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

what part of the high desert?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2008, 09:56 PM~9625900
> *what part of the high desert?
> *


x2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

man noone wants it then me if so ill give it back


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

alright every1 im out. id like to stay but 4:00 is gonna come up quick. 

if any 62 impala parts come up PLEASE SAVE OR GET THEM FOR ME.

im good for it.... and good luck to every1 else...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2008, 10:55 PM~9625885
> *mine?
> *


 ITZ YOURZ


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 11:57 PM~9625910
> *man noone wants it then me if so ill give it back
> *


thank god


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

NO BODY OR PAN BUT 1963 PARTS BOX


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2008, 08:56 PM~9625900
> *what part of the high desert?
> *


Victorville 
:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 08:57 PM~9625914
> *ITZ YOURZ
> *



sweet


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 6 2008, 09:57 PM~9625913
> *alright every1 im out. id like to stay but 4:00 is gonna come up quick.
> 
> if any 62 impala parts come up PLEASE SAVE OR GET THEM FOR ME.
> ...


ME 2 C YALL LATER , MR.1/16 I GOT YOUR MONEY TOMORROW!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Jan 6 2008, 08:58 PM~9625941
> *Victorville
> :uh:
> *



Newberry Springs here...use to live in apple valley


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Jan 6 2008, 10:59 PM~9625957
> *ME 2 C YALL LATER , MR.1/16 I GOT YOUR MONEY TOMORROW!
> *


 ITZ ALL GOOD BRO JUST SEND IT WHEN YOU CAN BRO.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

BOMB PARTZ BAG


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2008, 09:00 PM~9625969
> *Newberry Springs here...use to live in apple valley
> *


  only been up here a few months..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BOMB PARTS?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Jan 6 2008, 11:01 PM~9625987
> * only been up here a few months..
> *


 ISN'T IT WINDY UP THIER?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MORE BOMB PARTZ


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 10:02 PM~9626003
> *BOMB PARTS?
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I'VE BEEN IN HERE FOR A HOUR


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 6 2008, 10:07 PM~9626082
> *I'VE BEEN IN HERE FOR A HOUR
> *


ME TOO MY LADY IS ABOUT TO SCREAM....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 6 2008, 10:07 PM~9626082
> *I'VE BEEN IN HERE FOR A HOUR
> *


squid you have a PM!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

More More More!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DIECAST PORCHE 1/24TH


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

how much more you got??


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 6 2008, 10:09 PM~9626113
> *More More More!!!!!
> *


wow! you forgot to make your letters blue! :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DIECAST SPEEDSTER PORCHE 24TH SCALE


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 6 2008, 11:10 PM~9626150
> *wow!  you forgot to make your letters blue! :0
> *


Nah man I did a quick post just incase i missed anything lol!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2008, 11:10 PM~9626144
> *how much more you got??
> *


 A FEW MORE


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2008, 12:11 AM~9626169
> *A FEW MORE
> *


hey homie i need your info to send a m/o


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
23 Members: LowandBeyond, Reverend Hearse, DoUgH, MKD904, 8-Ball, lowridermodels, Mr Minnesota, CadillacRoyalty, importmadness, mademan, Mr.1/16th, dade county, Laidframe, Modelluver, Waco, Project59, 93FULLSIZE, spikekid999, BiggC, YAYOS64, phatras, old low&slo, bigDside




fuck :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 11:12 PM~9626185
> *hey homie i need your info to send a m/o
> *


Deal with that latter man when the smoke clears!!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 10:12 PM~9626185
> *hey homie i need your info to send a m/o
> *


damn man, just wait till its over. he already said that he will pm everyone. hes kinda busy right now.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

MR 1/16TH SORRY I DOUBTED YOU BRO ...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

GRABB BAGG THIS ONE HAS SOME KOOL ITEMS IN THE BAG! THE TIRES ARE SWEET AND SOME COOL SUSPENTION PARTZ TOO


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2008, 12:13 AM~9626201
> *GRABB BAGG THIS ONE HAS SOME KOOL ITEMS IN THE BAG! THE TIRES ARE SWEET AND SOME COOL SUSPENTION PARTZ TOO
> *


Mine please?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 11:13 PM~9626200
> *MR 1/16TH SORRY I DOUBTED YOU BRO  ...
> *


 YOU KNOW CARNAL ITS ALL GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 6 2008, 10:14 PM~9626214
> *Mine please?
> *


those wagonrod parts are bitchin


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 6 2008, 11:14 PM~9626214
> *Mine please?
> *


 ITZ YOUR BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MISC PATZ BAG. 
IT HAS A LOT OF CHROME PARTZ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 10:58 PM~9625938
> *NO BODY OR PAN BUT 1963 PARTS BOX
> *


 ANYONE FOR THIS ONE?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MORE BOMB PARTZ BAG


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

^BOMB PARTS?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2008, 12:20 AM~9626283
> *ANYONE FOR THIS ONE?
> *


what am i up to now i got three wins mr 1/16


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Dude do you listen at all!!!!! HE WILL TELL YOU AT THE END OF THE GIVE AWAY!!!! :uh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 11:22 PM~9626307
> *what am i up to now i got three wins mr 1/16
> *


 YUP! LUCKY WITH THE NOS SWITCH BRO!! :cheesy:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 7 2008, 12:23 AM~9626325
> *Dude do you listen at all!!!!! HE WILL TELL YOU AT THE END OF THE GIVE AWAY!!!! :uh:
> *


i didnt see that ,not hear it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 6 2008, 11:23 PM~9626325
> *Dude do you listen at all!!!!! HE WILL TELL YOU AT THE END OF THE GIVE AWAY!!!! :uh:
> *


 STILL HAVE A FEW MORE TO GO THROUGH


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2008, 12:17 AM~9626247
> *MISC PATZ BAG.
> IT HAS A LOT OF CHROME PARTZ :biggrin:
> *


hell ill take this :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 7 2008, 12:23 AM~9626325
> *Dude do you listen at all!!!!! HE WILL TELL YOU AT THE END OF THE GIVE AWAY!!!! :uh:
> *


2 words for ya homie
anger management


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I know i'm still waiting!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MICS PARTZ MIXED WITH BOMB PARTZ


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 6 2008, 11:24 PM~9626351
> *2 words for ya homie
> anger management
> *


I'm NOT your homie and you can ride off this dick any day now ******!!!! :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BUNCH OF UNPLATED WIRES THERE, GOOD FOR COLOR MATCHING....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 7 2008, 12:26 AM~9626364
> *I'm NOT your homie and you can ride off this dick any day now ******!!!! :uh:
> *


dont be mean homie please


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 6 2008, 11:26 PM~9626364
> *I'm NOT your homie and you can ride off this dick any day now ******!!!! :uh:
> *


 C'MON GUYS LETS KEEP THIS GOING WITH THE FREE STUFF AND PUT ALL OF THAT BS IN THE RANDOM THREAD PLEASE


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 7 2008, 12:26 AM~9626364
> *I'm NOT your homie and you can ride off this dick any day now ******!!!! :uh:
> *


someone did'nt take there medication today ???? :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2008, 12:27 AM~9626385
> *C'MON GUYS LETS KEEP THIS GOING WITH THE FREE STUFF AND PUT ALL OF THAT BS IN THE RANDOM THREAD PLEASE
> *


sorry sir !!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county+Jan 6 2008, 11:27 PM~9626376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry guys but this goof has something to say every time!!! Like his shit don't stink!!!! Fucking loser....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 6 2008, 09:26 PM~9626364
> *I'm NOT your homie and you can ride off this dick any day now ******!!!! :uh:
> *



:roflmao: bust ya :guns: project59...you go :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: LowandBeyond, Reverend Hearse, mademan, dade county, 8-Ball, BiggC, rollinoldskoo, DA_SQUID, spikekid999, 93FULLSIZE, Project59, DoUgH, Laidframe, Mr.1/16th, lowridermodels, CadillacRoyalty, Modelluver, 87burb, old low&slo, YAYOS64, MKD904, southside groovin


:0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WEEEELLLLLL EVERYONE THAT IS IT FOR ME AND THE FREE STUFF IS ALREADY WON AND SOME OF IT IS STILL POSTED AND UNCLAIMED FRO NOW SO I'LL KEEP WATCHING HE THREAD AND ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS SO IF THIER IS SOMETHING YOU WANT JUST QUOTE IT AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU ASAP!! 

THAT'S IF IT HASN'T BEEN TAKEN BY SOMEONE.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS Mr 1/16th for doing this for all the Homies!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks homie for doin this for us u have a nice day


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2008, 12:20 AM~9626283
> *ANYONE FOR THIS ONE?
> *


ill take the 63 parts


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2008, 12:17 AM~9626247
> *MISC PATZ BAG.
> IT HAS A LOT OF CHROME PARTZ :biggrin:
> *


ill take this


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 10:31 PM~9626425
> *:biggrin:  WEEEELLLLLL EVERYONE THAT IS IT FOR ME AND THE FREE STUFF IS ALREADY WON AND SOME OF IT IS STILL POSTED AND UNCLAIMED FRO NOW SO I'LL KEEP WATCHING HE THREAD AND ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS SO IF THIER IS SOMETHING YOU WANT JUST QUOTE IT AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU ASAP!!
> *


SO I GOT THE FIRST 2 BOMB PARTS LOTS AND THE PORCHSE AND HONDA KIT? AND THE RESIN 4 DOOR BOMB PARTS ARE ON HOLD FOR MINI? :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 11:25 PM~9626356
> *MICS PARTZ MIXED WITH BOMB PARTZ
> *


You can throw this in with my truck! I'll take it!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nite Mr. 1/16th! thanx for hookin everyone up!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

This was really cool of you Mr1/16th Thanks for shareing!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*THANKS FOR DOING THIS MR1/16TH , THATS AWFUL NICE OF YOU HOMIE!*


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 11:20 PM~9626283
> *ANYONE FOR THIS ONE?
> *


If this is not called for, i can use it also!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j124/SoC...hindback027.jpg last bag of goodies if no one wanted them ill take them


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

repost!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*THANKS FOR DOING THIS MR1/16TH , THATS AWFUL NICE OF YOU HOMIE!*


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, thank you for doing this!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THANKS BRO FOR THE ENTERTERMENT  LOL BUT THANKS FOR SHARING THESE KITS WITH THE L.I.L FAMILY


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

yea i apreciate you doin this thanx for the deal


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE UP IN THE BADDEST MODEL BUILDING WEBSITE EVER!! ENJOY WHAT YOU WON AND SHOW ME SOMETHING SOMETIME!  ANYTHING ELSE I FIND I WILL POST IT UP SAME DAY!   GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU AND HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM MR.1/16TH OWNER/FABRICATOR OF SOCALINNOVATIONS AND OWNER OPERATOR OF WWW.CREATIVEBOTLEDESIGNS.COM


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 11:34 PM~9626451
> *http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j124/SoC...hindback027.jpg last bag of goodies if no one wanted them ill take them
> *


ITZ YOURZ :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 10:38 PM~9626483
> *:biggrin:  THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE UP IN THE BADDEST MODEL BUILDING WEBSITE EVER!! ENJOY WHAT YOU WON AND SHOW ME SOMETHING SOMETIME!   ANYTHING ELSE I FIND I WILL POST IT UP SAME DAY!     GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU AND HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM MR.1/16TH OWNER/FABRICATOR OF SOCALINNOVATIONS AND  OWNER OPERATOR OF WWW.CREATIVEBOTLEDESIGNS.COM
> *


COOL BRO I WILL CHECK OUT YOUR PAGE


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thank you mr/16 for this thread


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 11:04 PM~9626027
> *MORE BOMB PARTZ
> *


mine?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thank you sire and again thanks fo rallowing us to purchase these things from u and hope u have a blessed year aned im sure goin to post pics of what i have done with my things


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 11:33 PM~9626435
> *ill take this
> *


 YOU GOT IT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 6 2008, 10:41 PM~9626516
> *mine?
> *


i claimed those....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 PM~9626544
> *i claimed those....
> *


I seen you got the first ones, no one called this one?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 7 2008, 12:46 AM~9626572
> *I seen you got the first ones, no one called this one?
> *


ya hearse claimed em. check the post right under it


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i cant reply, your inbox is full homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

WENT FROM 5000 VIEWS TO 8500 VIEWS REAL DAMN QUICK.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 6 2008, 10:52 PM~9626618
> *i cant reply, your inbox is full homie
> *


YOURE SURPRISED? GIVE THE HOMIE SOME TIME....


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 09:02 PM~9626007
> *ISN'T IT WINDY UP THIER?
> *


all the time...lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 11:21 PM~9626302
> *^BOMB PARTS?
> *


THIS WAS THE OTHER BAG YOU WON .


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 11:33 PM~9626434
> *ill take the 63 parts
> *


 YOU GOT IT SINCE NO ONE ELSE TOOK IT BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn, a lil to late........


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Jan 7 2008, 12:01 AM~9626683
> *all the time...lol
> *


 I KNOW HUH!? OU CAN FART AND NO ONE CAN TELL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 11:11 PM~9626730
> *THIS WAS THE OTHER BAG YOU WON .
> *


THANKS FOR CLEARING THAT UP HOMIE....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2008, 08:22 PM~9623899
> *:0 DDDAAAAAMMMMMM! IT'S GOING TO BE FUN!! I'M LOOKING THROUGH MY STUFF TO SEE IF I MISSED ANYTHING! I WAS COUNTING DOWN THE HOURS AT WORK TOO! THIS IS THE END OF THE 07 AND THE REST OF THE BEST OF O8 TILL THE DAY GOD CALLS ME HOME! JUST ONE THING, SHOW ME A POST WHEN YOU BUILD WHAT EVER YOU GET ! :biggrin:  IT WILL BE MY BIGGEST VICTORY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL THESE FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN DIDN'T A NW HOME YET, SO POST A QOUTE WITH THE LINK TO IT AND I'LL BE WATCHING FOR IT. :biggrin: 


DIECAST PORCHE

SILVER PORCHE SPEEDSTERS DIECAST


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I didn't read the whole topic but can you get a 84 cutty model if so pm me :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll take tha Partz Bagg ant tha blk chop top bomb

Item number 1 and number 4


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I CLAIMED BOMB PARTS ONE AND TWO, AND THE HONDA NAD PORSCHE....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 7 2008, 12:30 AM~9626867
> *I'll take tha Partz Bagg ant tha blk chop top bomb
> 
> Item number 1  and number 4
> *


 GOT YOU DOWN FOR THEM  JUST PM ME ASAP.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ill take the (bomb grabb bag) bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 7 2008, 12:35 AM~9626893
> *ill take the (bomb grabb bag) bro
> *


 YOU GOT IT! PM ME


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just got home from work , anything else going up for grabs?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2008, 12:26 AM~9626840
> *WELL THESE FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN DIDN'T A NW HOME YET, SO POST A QOUTE WITH THE LINK TO IT AND I'LL BE WATCHING FOR IT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS IS WHAT IS LEFT OVER BRO!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 7 2008, 12:29 AM~9626857
> *I didn't read the whole topic but can you get a 84 cutty model if so pm me :biggrin:
> *


 YOU GOT IT BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

GOODNIGHT EVERYONE IT WAS A BLAST TO GET ALL OF THIS ITEMS A NEW HOME! YOU ALL WERE GREAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hope u feel better...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:29 AM~9628121
> *hope u feel better...
> *


the vultures might?

they got full bellies now :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks come again TTT


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: well everything is gone and i sleepted very well for about 1o hours and man did it feel good! the last item is the silver diecast porche os if by tonight it's not gone i will put it in someones bag and just send it along for the ride  it is over and now more of my past lives here and now it's a blessing o move on and have all that took the items to benifit from it and do good things wih hem :biggrin: thanks each and everyone who got items and for those just stopping by to watch  this is and forever will be my model building site and you all are family! see you all soon and can't wait to see you post the pics when you get you things  Mr.1/16th......


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

hope you accidently put it in with mine :biggrin: 
hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks again homie. PM me your addy whenever you get a chance


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THANKS AGIAN EVERYONE IT'S ALLLLLLL GGGOOOONNNNEEEE  ENJOY IT AND DO SOME GOD WITH IT! AND TO MR BIG BRO BIGGS I WILL SEE YOU THIS WEEK WITH SOME GOODIES FOR YOU


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2008, 02:01 PM~9631355
> *:biggrin:  well everything is gone and i sleepted very well for about 1o hours and man did it feel good! the last item is the silver diecast porche os if by tonight it's not gone i will put it in someones bag and just send it along for the ride   it is over and now more of my past lives here and now it's a blessing o move on and have all that took the items to benifit from it and do good things wih hem :biggrin:  thanks each and everyone who got items and for those just stopping by to watch   this is and forever will be my model building site and you all are family! see you all soon and can't wait to see you post the pics when you get you things   Mr.1/16th......
> *




lay it on the ground and smash it with a sledge hammer. That helps alot. :biggrin: It's only diecast. It'll be alright.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 02:59 AM~9637595
> *lay it on the ground and smash it with a sledge hammer.    That helps alot.    :biggrin:    It's only diecast.    It'll be alright.
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! :cheesy: I KNOW HUH!?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: JUST GOT THE SHIPPING $$$ FROM DADE_COUNTY AND IT'S BOXED UP AND READY TO BE SHIPPED OUT FRIDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

did u get mine yet


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie your inbox is full


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey hoime u get my money


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

say mr.1/16th, il have your money over the weekend i didnt get paid this week , im sorry bro, but il have your money sent !


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 3 2008, 03:55 PM~9598904
> *ill provide the trash bags.
> *


we can :machinegun: and :burn: him. i can get a backhoe to put him about 15' under and then...wait, umm, i'll just leave it for someone who is an expert at it, like the mob or somethin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 10 2008, 11:10 AM~9657538
> *hey homie your inbox is full
> *


 I KNOW IM TRYING TO EMPTY IT OUT BUT IT GETS FULL QUICK SO EVERYONE WHO WON PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected] IF MY PM BOX IS STILL FULL AND YOUR FORUM NAME TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 10 2008, 10:25 AM~9657183
> *did u get mine yet
> *


 NOT YET! STILL HAVE TO CHECK THE MAIL FOR TODAY. I WAS IN WEST COVINA WITH FAMILY


----------



## ride on 4's (Dec 30, 2007)

anything left?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ride on 4's_@Jan 11 2008, 03:07 AM~9665598
> *anything left?
> *


no


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 11 2008, 10:52 AM~9667083
> *no
> *


 :cheesy: sorry! everything is gone


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Get my mo yet?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 12 2008, 12:38 PM~9675666
> *Get my mo yet?
> *


i got it bro


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u send myne out yet


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 10 2008, 06:00 PM~9661038
> *we can  :machinegun: and  :burn: him. i can get a backhoe to put him about 15' under and then...wait, umm, i'll just leave it for someone who is an expert at it, like the mob or somethin :biggrin:
> *


 the puto is not worth it  he's done on this earth and in the next life guy's! i know he's going to be taken care of soon by a higher power than all of us


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Waxiting on paypal info


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 12 2008, 07:02 PM~9677539
> *Waxiting on paypal info
> *


 sorry brother, i don't have a paypal account


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

hey everyone i got some news to report to you as of the first people to send thier M.O. to me and thier items are ready and already shipped
 87burd's M.O. is here and items ready to be shipped out monday

:biggrin: BIg D Side M.O. is here and ready to be shipped monday

 CadillacRoyalty i got your M.O. and it's ready for shipping on monday too

 dubelduces i got your ready and taken care of  

these are the ones who have sent thier M.O.'s and the other will come soon  
will keep you all posted :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

all good man


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 20 2008, 01:25 AM~9737581
> *all good man
> *


i gotcha bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ahhh shit i forgot all about this. ill get it out this week sorry bout that homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL EV ERYONE IT MONDAY "MARTIN LUTHER KING DAY" :biggrin: SO THE POST OFFICES ARE CLOSED BUT SHIPPING SERVICE'S ARE OPEN SO BEFORE WORK THEY WILL BE SHIPPED OUT FROM THEM INSTAED


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 20 2008, 01:22 AM~9737568
> *hey everyone i got some news to report to you as of the first people to send thier  M.O. to me and thier items are ready and already shipped
> 87burd's M.O. is here and items ready to be shipped out monday
> 
> ...


"BIG C" YOUR ITEMS ARE READY TOO


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

so i should get mine today


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: all the people who have sent me thier $$$ for the shipping and handling have been shipped out yesterday afternoon so keep an eye out for your items this week and post the box on this thread for me so i kn ow you got it :biggrin: and thanks for helping me with "the past" and geting it out of my life!!! almost done :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sup carnal....i'll have my $$$ to you on the weekend!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

PM ME YOUR ADDY AND I'LL SEND IT TO YOU OK!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 HAS ANYONE GOTTEN THIER PACKAGE YET? PLEASE POST THE PICS PLEASE


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i think i did let me check when i get home


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 24 2008, 03:29 PM~9773805
> *i think i did let me check when i get home
> *


OK


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i hope so cauz i aint got shit to do


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 24 2008, 03:30 PM~9773817
> *i hope so cauz i aint got shit to do
> *


I HEAR YA! I'M BUILDING MY BIG BAD ASS BAGGED TRUCK AGAIN


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dam i like that truck


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 24 2008, 03:35 PM~9773848
> *dam i like that truck
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO! I MIGHT CHANGE THE COLOR,NOT SURE.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i got it to day ill post in alittle while


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks bro ! , i got it today :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

woo dude cowabungaa lol jp


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces+Jan 24 2008, 05:32 PM~9774675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT! THE OTHER SHOULD GET THIERS TOO  
DO YOU ALL THINK I SHOULD CHANGE THE COLOR OR GO WITH THE SAME TANGALO AND ADD CANDY GRAPE GRAPHIX?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 24 2008, 09:50 PM~9777340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you got hooked up, i didnt even see those pop up on a list! Nice cars tho! 

I'll let you guys know when i get mine!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THANKS AGIAN FOR TAKING THIS KITS EVERYONE! IT FEELS GOOD TO SEE THAT YOU LIKE WHAT YOU GOT! SO LETS SEE SOME BUILDING ON THEM! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie i got the MO today. ill have it sent out tomorrow. so for the long wait


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

no problemo bro!  :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I got mine today! I didn't know the parts were chromed out!! Thanks for the impala too!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any pics


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 26 2008, 01:56 PM~9789718
> *I got mine today! I didn't know the parts were chromed out!! Thanks for the impala too!
> *


  no problemo bro!! thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

YOUR FERIA IS ON THE WAY HOMIE.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 26 2008, 05:28 PM~9790904
> *YOUR FERIA IS ON THE WAY HOMIE.....
> *


IT'S BOXED UP READY TO GO BRO  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

hey all of you who still have things to pay for! i'm still waiting for the shipping money from you so you can have your free items you claimed a while ago! i have to check tuesday mail to see if anyone else has sent in thier M.O.yet! i'll be waiting to get it and send you your stuff :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you should get mine today or soon if you havent already.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 5 2008, 09:22 AM~9868603
> *you should get mine today or soon if you havent already.
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I need a paypal address to send payment too!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ANYTHING ELSE


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its all gone


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 5 2008, 02:43 PM~9870456
> *I need a paypal address to send payment too!
> *


no paypal, MO only.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i still aint built my stuff yet


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn server


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I need an address to send payment too!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

so who all got what


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL EVERYONE, MEMBER THIS THREAD? WELL THE LAST OF THE KITS WERE STILL WAITING FOR THIER NEW OWNERS TO CLAIM THEM BUT ONLY A FEW SENT THIER S/H TO ME TO SEND IT OUT TO THEM! SO THE LAST OF THE KITS THAT HAVE BEEN HERE FOR THE LAST FEW MONTHS HAVE BEEN DISPOSED OF AND SENT TO A BETTER PLACE :angel: SO THIS THREAD I NOW OVER AND OUT OF MY LIFE FFFFOOOOORRRRRRR EEEEEEEVVVVVVVEEEEEERRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU WHO JOINED IN ON THE FREE STUFF AND WELL SEE YOU ALL HERE ON LAY IT OW


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

THANKS BRO , THOSE BOMB PARTS CAME IN HANDY . I USED A GALAXIE ENGINE IN MY BOMB TRUCK, PICS IN MY BUILD TOPIC......


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 2 2008, 11:19 AM~10316502
> * WELL EVERYONE, MEMBER THIS THREAD? WELL THE LAST OF THE KITS WERE STILL WAITING FOR THIER NEW OWNERS TO CLAIM THEM BUT ONLY A FEW SENT THIER S/H TO ME TO SEND IT OUT TO THEM! SO THE LAST OF THE KITS THAT HAVE BEEN HERE FOR THE LAST FEW MONTHS HAVE BEEN DISPOSED OF AND SENT TO A BETTER PLACE :angel: SO THIS THREAD I NOW OVER AND OUT OF MY LIFE FFFFOOOOORRRRRRR EEEEEEEVVVVVVVEEEEEERRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU WHO JOINED IN ON THE FREE STUFF AND WELL SEE YOU ALL HERE ON LAY IT OW
> *


did u throw them away


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Read what he said homie! He sent them to a happy home.....damn kids on here!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 2 2008, 04:09 PM~10318511
> *Read what he said homie! He sent them to a happy home.....damn kids on here!!
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BRO


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn i was too late 
oh well shit happens


----------

